# ZZiplex ZTI vs Dymic lT 14 question



## Guest (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi,

Would like to know which of these two rods is best suited for OTG. Personally I find that the Dymic LT 14 has a stiff butt and is more like a J curve rod as compared to the XTR goundcaster which seemed to be more parabolic. Is the ZZiplex ZTI similar to the LT 14? Would the ZTI be better for OTG than the LT 14 using 150gr? I find that I can load the LT 14 very well using a flat pendulum but not so much during OTG. Maybe I just need more time practicing.


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi there
When i saw your post i was also on messenger to an England caster buddy back in the uk.
I asked him your question and here is his reply....
The Dymic LT is bullet based with a 30mm butt and is ok for OTG
BUT
The M427 and LT14 EVO and the TRC are the best for groundcasting.

Hope this helps


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

Your ZTi evo is good for otg also


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

I'm no rod physics major, and can only speak from my experience. I own and used a Dymic LT14 in tournament casting. In checking old tournament logs, I did fairly well with that rod and my version of a pendulum cast. I tried, and never really mastered a ground cast with it. Heck, I never mastered a pendulum either. The point is, I didn't settle on using my LT14 to learn and master a ground cast. Not sure if you are wanting to ground cast in a tourney, or from shore, but I also sucked at casting that rod from the sand, ground cast or otherwise (no pendulum). I think I was trying to power it too much (up to 6oz weight and bait), and grew tired of picking out bird nests. With more practice, your mileage may differ.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

BigWillJ said:


> I'm no rod physics major, and can only speak from my experience. I own and used a Dymic LT14 in tournament casting. In checking old tournament logs, I did fairly well with that rod and my version of a pendulum cast. I tried, and never really mastered a ground cast with it. Heck, I never mastered a pendulum either. The point is, I didn't settle on using my LT14 to learn and master a ground cast. Not sure if you are wanting to ground cast in a tourney, or from shore, but I also sucked at casting that rod from the sand, ground cast or otherwise (no pendulum). I think I was trying to power it too much (up to 6oz weight and bait), and grew tired of picking out bird nests. With more practice, your mileage may differ.


Will, I'm with you on this.....did not care for my LT14..........waay tooo tippy......definitely not a good choice for groundcasting.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Conventional wisdom says the ZTI should perform better for groundcasting.

I have owned them both, still have the LT14. The ZTI has a stiffer tip which should work better groundcasting. 

One thing I have learned though, you don't know unless you try them both.... 

Tommy


----------

